# Proper way to wire this setup?



## trailmix (Nov 13, 2013)

08 GMC 2500 ext cab

So i have a buyers mini bar that i have wired to a factory aux switch. That will stay the same..then i have 2 whelen vertexs, one in each tailight and 2 navigator led work lights beneath the bumper. i have a backrack that should be here next week and my plan was to mount the mini bar on top and get a couple surface mount led strobes and mount them on the side of the rack and add a couple more work lights to the rack. Also, i was going to get a couple red stop/turn/tail lights and mount em on the rack too.

The way i have it now is the 2 work lights are wired into the reverse lights..thinking about keeping that the way it is. The hide-a-ways are ran to a switch in the cab and thats tied into the harness of the factory aux switch. So my question is what would be the correct way to wire the lighting i plan to add on? I want to add 2 new switches so i can keep the hide-a-ways and mini bar separate from the new lights. 

Novice when it comes to this stuff..a friend helped me with whats on the truck now..i know the basics of it just like getting expert advice. Should i make a fuse box, relay box?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

OK so if Im understanding you right you want a separate switch for each light (3 switches) You can just tap off of the power that is going to the switch for you hideaways and bring it to the new switch for your surface mount led lights. And no relays will be needed if you are working with all LED lights they draw very little power.

Here is a photo of my back rack to give you a idea of where I put my flood light and brake lights.


----------



## trailmix (Nov 13, 2013)

alright sounds simple enough thank you..another thing, do you know if there is a write up on here on adding the s/t/t lights on a gmc? which wires splice into where?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

trailmix;1664445 said:


> alright sounds simple enough thank you..another thing, do you know if there is a write up on here on adding the s/t/t lights on a gmc? which wires splice into where?


Go right to you trailer wiring harness. Some times there are pigtails behind the rear bumper you can connect to. If not just tap to the main trailer plug wires.

DO NOT tap the wires that go to your main brake light housing. Your blinkers will hyper flash since you are adding more draw than what is stock. (the thing that tells you one of your blinkers is burnt out)


----------



## trailmix (Nov 13, 2013)

Well i looked under the truck and i didnt see any extra wiring near the trailer harness..they all seem to be connected to something..so ill just tap the main harness when it comes time. might have to pick up a multimeter unless the wires are the usual color coding. Which brand are your lights on your backrack?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would use a test light but I would this they will be the normal colors 
Brown = running light
Yellow= Left turn, Brake 
Green= Right turn, Brake

I got these for the brake lights 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-10-LED-...ets-/110939896067?hash=item19d4887903&vxp=mtr

And I have these for the flood 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330983763183?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

If it were me I would use a relay for the backup light set up to take the load off the factory reverse light wiring. I see you want to use LEDs for them with do not draw as much as halogens. I still for piece of mind use a relay for this. You can see how I wired mine in my signature for the "hitch light".


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I always pull power for any accessory lighting directly from the battery with the use of a relay. I pull power from the fuse panel with a fuse tap to power the switch which activates the relay.


----------



## trailmix (Nov 13, 2013)

TJS;1664918 said:


> If it were me I would use a relay for the backup light set up to take the load off the factory reverse light wiring. I see you want to use LEDs for them with do not draw as much as halogens. I still for piece of mind use a relay for this. You can see how I wired mine in my signature for the "hitch light".


Would I need to do 2 separate relays or could I use one relay for 4 backup lights?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

trailmix;1665109 said:


> Would I need to do 2 separate relays or could I use one relay for 4 backup lights?


Not sure your intentions but if you are adding 2 lights to the reverse circut which is what I read in your original post you would need one relay. The factory reverse lights can stand alone. Just use the reverse light circut as a "kicker" for the relay to turn on your extra reverse lights. As for the work lights in the back rack, do not hook them up to the reverse light circut because it is annoying when it is snowing and you cannot see. Put those on a seperate switch with a relay.
T.J.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

trailmix;1665109 said:


> Would I need to do 2 separate relays or could I use one relay for 4 backup lights?


I have installed lights on many different vehicles and have yet to ever use a relay on a LED light. There is really no need for it your talking maybe 2 amp at most of draw. If you were installing a halogen or strobe lights then yes you would need a relay........Sure it wont hurt to have it but its a wast of $$ and time.:crying:

Gust my 2*


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Again. I am not a fan of LED lights. Never have never will be. Hence i run halogens and use relays. As i did state previously that you are running LEDs so it is your choice to relay or not.


----------



## trailmix (Nov 13, 2013)

TJS;1665247 said:


> Not sure your intentions but if you are adding 2 lights to the reverse circut which is what I read in your original post you would need one relay. The factory reverse lights can stand alone. Just use the reverse light circut as a "kicker" for the relay to turn on your extra reverse lights. As for the work lights in the back rack, do not hook them up to the reverse light circut because it is annoying when it is snowing and you cannot see. Put those on a seperate switch with a relay.
> T.J.


The 2 aux lights I have I right now are hooked into the reverse lights..the 2 aim adding will be just work lights on a switch..toyed around wig the idea of adding the other 2 to the reverse too but I think I'll just keep it on a switch. Sorry for any confusion..know I had a lot going on in the first post lol


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

If you need any power feeds go to gmupfitter.com. There are places you can get either keyed or constant 12 volts for your lighting or other accessories


----------

